

Beware of the CEO conference addict  - cwan
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2010/10/14/beware-of-the-ceo-conference-addict/

======
samg
The uncensored version: [http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/10/13/be-
careful-not...](http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/10/13/be-careful-not-
to-become-a-conference-ho/)

~~~
slpsys
I enjoyed how the caption photo changes between sites.

------
mikeryan
I'm not sure if this is really about going to conferences or the lack of being
able to delegate and communicate adequately back at the office.

There's also a huge gap here based on the type of business you're in. Ev and
Mark Pincus sell, primarily, to consumers. But there's a whole class of
businesses that sell B2B who do less then 10 (very large) sales a year. I've
found that these businesses tend to gravitate to doing the conference circuit
both as a great place to get in touch with a bunch of current and potential
clients and as a place where, if you are a panelist or moderator, you can
really raise your company profile.

